# Volkswagen Introduces Concept A



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2000)

Wolfsburg - It is the child of a new era. Its name: Concept A. A Volkswagen with all wheel drive, a cross between a sports car and SUV, with a design that is as powerful as it is aesthetic and that posses best all round features. Volkswagen celebrates its world premier in Berlin. The premier for the public will follow at the Geneve Automobile Salon in late February. The Concept A stands for a progressive design-philosophy. Its front part with a new 3D crest radiator grill made out of brushed aluminum and distinguished head lights form a congenial yet competent and confident progressive appearance. The “face” is well known, just not on an automobile, it looks like the mirror image of a cheetah. The silhouette shows the lines of a coupe. The front and rear doors open facing each other. The carriage overhangs are briskly short, the hood long, the C columns one of a kind. 20 inch alloy rims and 295 tires fill out the space in the distinctively extended wheelhouses.


----------



## ImRollin (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

1st post.


----------



## structureguy246 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (ImRollin)*

ehh its ok. good idea.. but better if it was more resonable.
bmw x3 killer? but cheaper?


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (structureguy246)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

Nice looking interior....


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (structureguy246)*

as with all of these concepts iirc they are intended to show the progressive design that the automakers are heading in...
I'm sure well see the headlights, tail-lights, flares and such make it gently into the upcomming models...
If that is in fact the case, I think it points to some very nice design cues...


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (OEMPlus)*

I like it.


----------



## kynko (May 6, 2005)

it gives me some feeling of the ugly honda element...i just don't dig it


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (kynko)*

I really like it. I like the idea of a sport SUV. I've never cared much for SUV's but the smaller more fuel efficient ones have some appeal to me.
I also think that front end looks really mean, and I like it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub or Die (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

id definatly sport that.......definatly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Dub or Die)*

Hmm, the more I look at it the more I like it. The front seems overly busy & my first impression was that this thing is huge but the side views show it's fairly compact. It has a lot more originality than most compact crossovers sold today. I wonder what VW's plans are for it?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That is nice looking for a "crossover".








I say "make it VW"!! Build it already!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

What's the point? The concept R, 2 seat roadster, did not seem to get very far. Despite the fact that it got lots of interest and rave reviews. But of course we can all go out and buy a 5,000 pound Phaeton, right?


_Modified by argh32 at 7:19 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Unfortunately *this* is what we will be getting instead.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

The height of an SUV (and presumably the wind resistance and reduction in MPG) and the seating and storage of a coupe (or so it appears)?


----------



## TDI Grunt (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

It's the "New Fastback". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ed


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_What's the point? The concept C, 2 seat roadster, did not seem to get very far. Despite the fact that it got lots of interest and rave reviews. But of course we can all go out and buy a 5,000 pound Phaeton, right?

Concept R you're thinking about, Concept C = Eos.
.........and VW could be planning a 2 seater sports roadster but more EcoRacer than Concept R.
Phaeton is on sale till Dec 06.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_What's the point? The concept C, 2 seat roadster, did not seem to get very far. Despite the fact that it got lots of interest and rave reviews. But of course we can all go out and buy a 5,000 pound Phaeton, right?

The Concept C changed her name to Eos. I think you mean the Concept R. The Concept R and Golf GTI bumped nasties and are rumored to have a child named Scirocco.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (TWinbrook46636)*

no thank you. I dont normally jump on the "looks like a..."
but this vehicle absolutely makes me think of some weird one-night stand between...








and this...















NO...bring me the concept T or don't bother.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Elbows)*

slightly better for offroading than a US spec GTI


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (OCDVW)*

Give me the concept R instead please. How many people want a coupe SUV?


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (structureguy246)*


_Quote, originally posted by *structureguy246* »_
bmw x3 killer? but cheaper?

You really don't need much to kill something that's hardly alive in the first place.

_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_Unfortunately *this* is what we will be getting instead.

Lexus RX430? At least, that's the rear end they stole.
Though it's already been said, I think this is just really a concept to show off what direction they want to head in.


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Daemon688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daemon688* »_Give me the concept R instead please. How many people want a coupe SUV?









Ditto. I'm sure there are folks who would love one of these, but it's such a niche market. coupe SUV's really do nothing for me personally. 
As far as the vehicle itself is concerned, regrdless of its intended end use, I think the interior of this is nice (but don't almost all concepts have friggin awesome interiors?) and it's an interesting design concept, but I actually think it's kind of fugly. Too much happening in the grill departments, seems squatty despite it's high ride height, and the back end really slopes down way too much. It seems like a lot of potentially usefull space gone to waste. The overall shape seems disproportionate. Fron the nose to the A-pillar it looks like a pretty aggresive, beefy machine. But from the A-pillar back it has a very curvy, soft shape. It's like it's way too short, the car ends too quick. Know what I mean?http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But that's what concepts are for right? trying out ideas, testing the waters for new ideas. keep the ideas flowing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gravitymachine at 10:50 PM 2-16-2006_


----------



## 1inhiding (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

Oh my god, the Thing has returned!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again (at least for arguements sake







), how about giving us the CrossPolo and the Caddy Life??? These are vehicles that VW is already making but depriving us of.








Helloooooo VW, anyone listening?????


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

I don't like it. And I usually am pretty enthusiastic and open minded about VW concept cars. This kind of fits in there with the Beetle Dune, the Magellan SUV concept, and the recent three wheeler. It's headed in a direction VW enthusiasts are not interested in going - at least not this one.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good. Somebody photoshop this rig in black with black chrome accents.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (155VERT83)*

I like it.
I think the name should be the new VW "Cheetah".
It's different and different is good.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I think it looks cool. Im just excited VW is starting to step it up. Thanks VW now hurry up with the EOS
Jt


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*

Now there's no question in my mind why VW needs to cut 20,000 jobs. They spend their time on these little niche markets...


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

These "concepts" from VW just get more and more depressing. Someone really should visit the studios of VW Design, and take their _crayons_ away from them.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwlarry)*

I think this thing is pretty goddamn cool.
I mean think about it for a second....
There is a part of me that really sees the utility of an SUV-type vehicle, especially as I get closer and closer to the point where I am going to be thinking about kids. Hell, there are times when I would like one NOW. (Going camping, need to haul some stuff around, going on a long trip, etc.) But really, I don't want a behemoth of an SUV that puts me 800 feet above the ground and gets 6 MPG. I really wouldn't mind a medium-small one that looks nice and sporty, has a good engine, and is fun to drive. This looks like it has the potential to be like that. The BMW X3 is actually kind of close to what I'm talking about, but it's still a wee bit too tall and traditional-SUV like for what I mean. 
Take the soft roof off of there, give it realistic wheels and tire sizes, a good range of engine options (say the 150HP twincharger, a TDi w/somewhere around 200 HP, and either the 3.2 or 3.6 VR6), keep the AWD, and give it DSG. Have it come in around $30k, and I'm sold.
I love the Touareg, but really it's just too big for me, and a wee bit too spendy. This would be perfect. I like it!

And also, the most interesting and potentially promising bit of that whole article, which I am suprised no one has mentioned yet, is this:

_Quote, originally posted by *VW Press Release* »_Future Spectrum: But that’s not all. A VW sports car also fits between the columns. And an all wheel powered specialist of the Golf class has been on track to go into series for quite some time.

Well smack me and call me Alice! VW actually talking about a sports car? I wonder what they mean by that?
-Tim


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SilverSLC)*

I love it too, make it TDI with a lot of torque and 4-Motion and I'll put in my order.


----------



## chris18t (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

Looks like the concept jeep thats coming out I forget the name


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

SUV-Coupe? Bleah. Give it to me like this and we'll talk.


----------



## Yellow Rabbit (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Lower it and slap on a Scirocco badge and you have a nice looking car.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

OK, it's different, but I don't like it. I do like the color though... what's the paint code?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Daemon688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daemon688* »_Give me the concept R instead please. How many people want a coupe SUV?









Yes, SUV's need 4 doors to be practical. I'm not so sure VW should be in the SUV battle, anyway. The T-reg is a slow seller in a market already oversaturated with SUV's. But I like the styling of this Concept A if it could sell like , say, the Nissan Murano................


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Is it just me or does it look like the Chrysler Crossfire but just off-roadish?
Stop wasting time with these cars! Bring back the Microbus!
JMHO.


----------



## adgoff21 (Sep 19, 2004)

What SUV has suicide doors? You've got to have four fullsized doors. With those test engines i don't see this thing ever making to our shores. 200hp for an SUV? You got to have an option for a 300hp engine. With 200hp I don't see how they can say its a suv-sports car combo. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

What do you get when VW tries to make a SUV-sports car hybrid?

A unpracticle show piece, that isn't very fast and cant haul squat.
This just pushes me further toward a subaru or, heaven forbidded, the other Japanese.


_Modified by adgoff21 at 7:09 AM 2-17-2006_


----------



## adgoff21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (CZVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVW* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Is it just me or does it look like the Chrysler Crossfire but just off-roadish?
Stop wasting time with these cars! Bring back the Microbus!
JMHO.









I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## domin4nt (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (adgoff21)*

Only because I own an MK3 will I say this. Drop it!
Honestly though, it's an interesting concept.


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_SUV-Coupe? Bleah. Give it to me like this and we'll talk.










oooooooh


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (gravitymachine)*

as is, it is not my cup o tea... but, I'm glad to see some, fun, interesting designs and concepts coming out of Wolfsburg.
I do like the rendering of the car in a lowered stance. And perhaps VW should dust of the old "Thing" name for it!


----------



## Tody (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Now that's a sweet looking ride.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Tody)*

This thing is totally cool but unfortunately no one bought this SUV/Coupe and that was 7 years ago:








But it probably has the same problem: the utility of a sports car mixed with the performance of an SUV. At least it will put us in the frame of mind for the golf-based SUV.
Why doesnt anything new warrant the cover story on the homepage? Neither this nor the golf introduction







we've all read the gti story.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (jayparry)*

i guess no one noticed the suicide doors...


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (adgoff21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adgoff21* »_What SUV has suicide doors? 

The Toyota FJ Cruiser and the Honda Element... basically the competition. Suicide doors are functional, but still give a more sleek look. Expect to see them more in the near future as over 50% of concept cars these days have them. I like them... they allow a bigger opening to get in bigger items. 
You guys have to remember that this is more of a CRV/Rav4 competitor not a full size SUV. 
Personally I wouldn't worry too much as this is a concept and will get modifified quite a bit before production. I've heard the entire roof line will be changed for production to have more of a traditional SUV/Wagon look!


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*


----------



## blackslc (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (vwsr2cool)*

This is way better than a new sports coupe


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

It looks the head of some cartoon dog. I like how the shift boot wraps around the knob.


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (bryanb5.5)*

Remind anyone of the Steppenwolf?


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

Looks like a mini Charger. I like!!!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's interesting how the Scirocco pictures got such positive reactions while this Concept A has pretty much bombed. This can mean only one thing. The Concept A will go into production and the Scirocco will be scrapped. Hey, this *is* Volkswagen we're talking about. Seriously though, the more I look at it the more things I find wrong with it. It looks like ten different people designed it without talking to each other. Just a whole bunch of different design elements stuck together. It's like they mounted a car onto an SUV platform and called it a day.
As I said earlier the Golf SUV is what will actually be introduced. Unfortunately it's not the most exciting design in the world. I still don't get why the front bumper is three feet off the ground. I hate to say it but the Concept A would actually be preferable.
Volkswagen is supposed to be working on a Jetta Sport Wagon with 4Motion so why not give it the engine options listed for the Concept A instead? Wouldn't that make more sense? A 150hp or 170hp 2.0 TDI and TSI would be perfect. That is the only thing from the Concept A that excites me. The Jetta Sport Wagon would have more room for the rear passengers as well as more cargo space and still be smaller than an SUV. Oh, and it actually fills a hole in the Volkswagen lineup.


_Modified by TWinbrook46636 at 8:03 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_This thing is totally cool but unfortunately no one bought this SUV/Coupe and that was 7 years ago:










Dang, beat me to it! Quick, somebody find a picture of the old AMC two door coupe Eagle 4x4 thing.
Further proof that there are no new ideas.
Hey VW - quit screwing around with this crap and build something more that 4 people will buy - New Scirocco, Golf CUV, minivan, something!
"It looks like a mirror image of a cheetah" -- silly studio designers and marketing. Does this mean it's the spawn of the Infiniti FX "Bionic cheetah"?


----------



## brucecasler (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

Bring it!


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

This shape reminds me of some of the on-line artist impressions of the Corrado replacement - but jacked up!
Nice interior.


----------



## elkglx (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (elkglx)*

Wow autoweek is saying its close to production. The face at least. The backend will have traditional doors and a squared off back not so angled. Like the photos of the test mule someone posted but with this face.
Could be nice, possibly. I loved the steppenwolf. I love the touareg just cant afford it... maybe this will be cool. Marraketch? Beduin?


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_
Dang, beat me to it! Quick, somebody find a picture of the old AMC two door coupe Eagle 4x4 thing.

this??








i remember when i was really little my parents' friends had one and it was a manual. i thought they were really poor because poor people could only afford the cars that were manual haha.



_Modified by jayparry at 2:38 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Stephenwolf reborn?!?! 

I'd buy one of these sight unseen. Where do I send the depost to VW?!?! I'll trade in my TT for that OR the Concept R...
Nuf said, too many concepts, not enough production models... Q7 ain't even in showrooms yet, and they offered to take my order back in October...


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

If it were a convertible, it would be interesting. As it is, I'm not sure the point. 
Probably another car VW will promise to build and then change their mind.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_... I do like the color though... what's the paint code?









From the article:

_Quote »_Concept A’s finish is colored in the intense blue tone of glacier formations and is called „Glacier metallic“. Added are glass flakes which enhance the depth of the paint applied in a piano lacquer technique.

That is a really nice paint job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_SUV-Coupe? Bleah. Give it to me like this and we'll talk.









Agreed. nice photoshop by the way.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (racingvw92)*

new rocco or raddo mmmmmm one can only hope


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (MZMDCM99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MZMDCM99* »_I like it.

I like it A LOT! 
... and this is coming from a person who dislikes SUV and JEEP type of vehicles!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*

i want


----------



## thaoneandonly (Sep 8, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (thaoneandonly)*

VW must like to waste $$$








like others have said, look at what happened to the idea of the Scirocco.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IT WOULD SELL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now lets look at all the shared features of this "cross_type" vehical???
will it sell??? (not to me)
PERFORMANCE is what is going to sell your cars.
LOOK at what 90% of auto based magazines do. They crunce #'s that people DWELL on and this is what is going to make or break a sucesfull performance platform. 
I would be willing to bet that CURRENT "cross_types" have this thing outgund' in power and long term quality
keep up the bad work you all seam to be good at it VW.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (JTAshman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTAshman* »_If it were a convertible, it would be interesting. As it is, I'm not sure the point. 
Probably another car VW will promise to build and then change their mind. 

It *IS* actually a convertible. That whole black roof is a soft top that you can fold back.
-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_VW must like to waste $$$








like others have said, look at what happened to the idea of the Scirocco.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IT WOULD SELL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now lets look at all the shared features of this "cross_type" vehical???
will it sell??? (not to me)
PERFORMANCE is what is going to sell your cars.
LOOK at what 90% of auto based magazines do. They crunce #'s that people DWELL on and this is what is going to make or break a sucesfull performance platform.  
I would be willing to bet that CURRENT "cross_types" have this thing outgund' in power and long term quality
keep up the bad work you all seam to be good at it VW.

Unfortunatley, while performance will be what sells cars to you, and me, and most of the people in the CL, performance is NOT what sells cars to the general public.
Reliable, safe, efficient and not horribly ugly looking (usually) is what sells. Look at the Camry, the Accord, and all the other perennial bestsellers - they're generally not performance cars at all.
-Tim


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

*READ MY LIPS NO NEW CONCEPTS UNLESS THERE GOING TO BE BUILT !!!!!!!!! STOP TEASING US WITH GOOD DESIGN AND BUILDING US BAD DESIGN !!!!!!* VW IS AUDI SO VW BUILD YOUR CONCEPTS!!!!!!!!! 


_Modified by kidkinetic at 7:49 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

*READ MY LIPS NO NEW CONCEPTS UNLESS THERE GOING TO BE BUILT !!!!!!!!! STOP TEASING US WITH GOOD DESIGN AND BUILDING US BAD DESIGN !!!!!!*


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

doesn't need to exist. concept T on the other hand...


----------



## jude007 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_SUV-Coupe? Bleah. Give it to me like this and we'll talk.










I love the idea. 
But its flawed imo.
First I would have plastic trim so you can actually us it of road. The grill obviulsy needs work, has to be tougher. The whole thing looks like if you went of road in it it would take about a half of its value off.
It also must come with adjustable suspension of some kind so you could deck it when in town.








I wouldn't right it off just yet tho, VW used to actually design solutions to problems.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Daemon688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daemon688* »_Give me the concept R instead please.


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (VW97Jetta)*

I like it but they wont sell it AWD as a VW thell put an AUDI badge on it and only sell the AWD in Germany like there doing with the two door A3 and the new GTi.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (samurai75007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samurai75007* »_I like it but they wont sell it AWD as a VW thell put an AUDI badge on it and only sell the AWD in Germany like there doing with the two door A3 and the new GTi.

What do you mean here?
There are several models of AWD VW's that we can get in this country. The Passat sedan and wagon, the Touraeg, and when it gets here, the new R36.
As to the A3 and GTI, you can get the sportback A3 in AWD here now. We don't get the 3 door A3 at all, which I agree with you kind of sucks.
As to the GTI, they don't sell that in AWD in any market at all.
-Tim


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_What do you mean here?
As to the A3 and GTI, you can get the sportback A3 in AWD here now. We don't get the 3 door A3 at all, which I agree with you kind of sucks.
As to the GTI, they don't sell that in AWD in any market at all.
-Tim

I mean that there not selling an AWD GTi here other then the R32 and they wont bring the same sized A3 over even if its only in AWD so the only thing is to pay more for the R32 or pay a bit less to bring over a two door A3 AWD.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (jude007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jude007* »_I love the idea. 
But its flawed imo.
First I would have plastic trim so you can actually us it of road. The grill obviulsy needs work, has to be tougher. The whole thing looks like if you went of road in it it would take about a half of its value off.
It also must come with adjustable suspension of some kind so you could deck it when in town.








I wouldn't right it off just yet tho, VW used to actually design solutions to problems.
















that picture that you quoted was a photoshopped version, the actual concept has a lot more ground clearance.


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (1inhiding)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1inhiding* »_Oh my god, the Thing has returned!

If only it had! A new Thing (or T2 as I call it) would be the hottest thing (pardon the pun) on the road.


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (kidkinetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidkinetic* »_ *READ MY LIPS NO NEW CONCEPTS UNLESS THERE GOING TO BE BUILT !!!!!!!!! STOP TEASING US WITH GOOD DESIGN AND BUILDING US BAD DESIGN !!!!!!* 

No ****! How much more of this do we need to endure? I wouldn't buy one of these, but pick a concept, any concept and build the damned thing!


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
It *IS* actually a convertible. That whole black roof is a soft top that you can fold back.


That's not a convertible, that's more like a big sunroof! I'm talking full convertible, like a Jeep. Then I'd at least be tempted. But I'd take an Audi A3 with the Open Sky system any day over that thing. 
Speaking of Thing.....
Thing, Think, Thing (say it with me!) Thing, Thing, Thing, Thing, Thing.................


----------



## EazEonMahJetta (Sep 2, 2002)

concept r or rado/rocco please...talk about a gaping hole in the auto market for VW...even honda has a friggin sports car WTF?!?! granted...the new GTI won the battle of the hatch...







afterall..kids like cars with skillz...sports car skillz


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

I've been wanting to put my MKIV Golf on steroids since I bought it. Only bad thing no AWD its a GLS. Now I can wait for the Golf SUV.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (SilverSLC)*

By a Audi allroad, what happened to the Steppinwolf concept Audi built?


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (nodnarB)*

Thank you, my point exactly on the Steppenwolf.


----------



## dubalub (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_SUV-Coupe? Bleah. Give it to me like this and we'll talk.









droped like that looks cool...the front end is just fugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (dubalub)*

VW better not spend 1 cent on focus groups. They have all the feedback they could ever want right here. I think VW should pay Jamie and crew for all this free product and design feedback!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_VW better not spend 1 cent on focus groups. They have all the feedback they could ever want right here. I think VW should pay Jamie and crew for all this free product and design feedback!

The feedback that they get on Vortex is generally from one fairly narrow segment of the population, though. Focus groups allow for a more scientific study of how different types of people react to things.
-Tim


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (SilverSLC)*

Way to go VW! You killed the Concept R and then go in this direction. Idiots. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (Chico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chico* »_Way to go VW! You killed the Concept R and then go in this direction. Idiots. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

VW - How about a Jetta version of this? [1],[2]


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_VW - How about a Jetta version of this? [1],[2]

That would be sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (samurai75007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samurai75007* »_
I mean that there not selling an *AWD GTi *here other then the R32 and they wont bring the same sized A3 over even if its only in AWD so the only thing is to pay more for the R32 or pay a bit less to bring over a two door A3 AWD.

can you tell me where they do sell an AWD GTI? my guess is no where because AWD will never be found in a GTI. it simply doesn't belong...
Golf Highline or R32/6 yes, GTI no.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_You guys have to remember that this is more of a CRV/Rav4 competitor not a full size SUV. 

The only problem is how is VW going to compete with the finctionality of the CR-V and RAV4 without canabalizing sales from the Toureg? The CR-V and RAV4 both have more storage room with the seats folded down than the Toureg.
CR-V - 72 cu ft
RAV-4 - 73 cu ft
Toureg - 71 cu ft


----------



## trevorc (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

it is ugly.... The new grill design that is on the current vw's is hideous and this one's grill just looks even worst... what sort of crack are vw designers using these days ???????????


----------



## trevorc (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

will never happen


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (trevorc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trevorc* »_
will never happen 

They *are* working on a Jetta "Sport Wagon" with 4Motion for 2007 but I doubt it will look anywhere near as nice as the new AllRoad. Still, I think this already fills the need and does so better than the Concept A. Take a look at the lack of rear headroom of the Concept A. Ridiculous. It's an SUV without the utility. It really is just a Golf jacked up high rather than a smaller SUV.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (trevorc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trevorc* »_will never happen 

Not that I care one way or the other but it sounds pretty definite.
"The production version should be shown sometime in the next six months and available here in calendar year 2007. Expect pricing to start around $22,000 in the U.S. market with VW's venerable 2.0T FSI as the base engine. We'll keep you informed on the latest information as it becomes available. The Volkswagen AG press release follows below."


----------



## encore2002 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

I think Concept A looks better than the RAV4, CRV, or X3 or any of them little SUVs out there, but it would be best if VW put more focus, energy, and effort in bringing the MkV R36 to North America. It would likely be a more profitable product. Profits for VW and satisfied VW drivers - it's a win-win situation. Concept A - good, but R36 - better!!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

The production mini-SUV that this concept is based on won't be as radical as this one - which is a shame. But at least it's a positive step in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A (encore2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *encore2002* »_I think Concept A looks better than the RAV4, CRV, or X3 or any of them little SUVs out there, but it would be best if VW put more focus, energy, and effort in bringing the MkV R36 to North America. It would likely be a more profitable product. Profits for VW and satisfied VW drivers - it's a win-win situation. Concept A - good, but R36 - better!!

Yeah, but....
Bringing the R36 over here is like preaching to the choir. Anybody who knows what an R36 is and is willing to buy one is already a VW fan. The Concept A (or whatever SUV is based on it) is meant to bring new customers into the VW fold and/or prevent old customers from shopping elsewhere. Anyone who wants a cute-ute but can't afford the nearly $40k starting price of a toureg is gonna look elsewhere. For VW's sake, they need this car soon and they need it to be good. It's not hard to beat the CR-V/RAV-4 for looks/styling but it is hard to beat their practicality. As long as they come close.

Here are the goals they need to reach...
No more than 3500lbs for AWD model
2.0T base engine
FWD model available for less than $25k
AWD model available for less than $30k
DSG available would be *AWESOME*
Interior volume/storage space close to RAV4/CR-V
Make it sexy/sporty (in a slightly offroad looking way)

If they can reach all those goals, the thing will practically sell itself. In fact, I'm pretty sure I could convince my fiance to get one.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_
"The production version should be shown sometime in the next six months and available here in calendar year 2007. Expect pricing to start around $22,000 in the U.S. market with VW's venerable 2.0T FSI as the base engine. We'll keep you informed on the latest information as it becomes available. The Volkswagen AG press release follows below."

They are talking about the Golf based SUV which is basically the Concept A with all the Concept removed. I linked to pictures of it earlier and the design is uninspiring at best. The need to have at least some of the Concept A design elements if they want it to sell but I doubt that is going to happen. My main issues with the Concept A is the back end. The roof curve limits rear headroom and the tail lights look butchered up. Fix this and maybe lower it a tiny bit and they'll have something.


----------



## structureguy246 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

























bmw lines or is it just me?

_Modified by structureguy246 at 4:13 AM 2-28-2006_


_Modified by structureguy246 at 4:32 AM 2-28-2006_


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_The Concept A (or whatever SUV is based on it) is meant to bring new customers into the VW fold and/or prevent old customers from shopping elsewhere.

Exactly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_
They are talking about the Golf based SUV which is basically the Concept A with all the Concept removed. I linked to pictures of it earlier and the design is uninspiring at best. The need to have at least some of the Concept A design elements if they want it to sell but I doubt that is going to happen. My main issues with the Concept A is the back end. The roof curve limits rear headroom and the tail lights look butchered up. Fix this and maybe lower it a tiny bit and they'll have something.

Correct. Obviously we won't get the one in the picture.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Separated at birth.


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

it's pretty cool. i'm not into the colour or much of the interior, but it's just a concept.
it would be cool though if it could somehow keep it's coupe-like look, though it won't. people need cargo space in their small suv's. 
i'd consider one...def.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

Slap on an .:R and I'll take it!!
my chops:


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

looks kinda like the Infinity FX-45???


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Worst idea yet.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

reminds me of the Audi "Steppenwolfe" concept...
I must say that I'm not happy with VW style direction, they lost me with the MKIV's.... I'd barely consider a 'Reg unless it was <35K and came with the hot Oettinger body kit....


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (SoulJer74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoulJer74* »_reminds me of the Audi "Steppenwolfe" concept...
I must say that I'm not happy with VW style direction, they lost me with the MKIV's.... I'd barely consider a 'Reg unless it was <35K and came with the hot Oettinger body kit....

I'm with you to an extent. I'm not digging the "Marakesh" at all, I don't really see the point. I do see a market for mid-sized SUV's in this country (unfortunately in my opinion), but I don't see a whole lot of versatility with this thing. Nice interior, but from the pics I'm seeing, it looks like it has crap for storage capacity. It looks like I'd have a hard time getting groceries into it, let alone stuff for camping or road trips. As for road clearance and the like, really, who cares? Like how many people actually buy any kind of SUV or truck and actually USE it for what it was designed for? 2%? 5%? It's like all these guys at work trying to justify dropping $40K for a full size truck or expensive SUV (i.e. I can tow, I can haul stuff, etc.) and end up complaining about the gas mileage as they commute to work in them. 
I'm like some others on here, I'd rather see VW import some of its existing European models (Polo, Lupo, etc.) into the U.S. - especially the mini-van (forgot the name, not the Eurovan though). In the meantime, I'll enjoy my 03 Wolfsburg and 78 bus that I'm restoring







I can get my kids, wife, and dogs into the bus with room to spare - that's a utility vehicle


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *MeineFolks’wagen* »_... it looks like it has crap for storage capacity. It looks like I'd have a hard time getting groceries into it, let alone stuff for camping or road trips. ...

Re-read the first two posts on this page.








What you see is *not* what we're going to get. Hence the word "concept".


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re:*

Looks pretty nasty from the side. It's just a small car jacked up. What's the point?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I wonder if the side flanks and rear roofline are actually design aspects of the Scirrado ??








This car does have a lot of fastback aspects to it. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Xave (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

VW, 
thank-you for wasting your time and energy on this. This is not a new idea as your marketing suggests, it's just a mini-SUV. Really it is. No, I'm serious. Please produce the Concept T and have it over with. I'll be at the dealership waiting in line to buy the first T that rolls off the truck.
-Xave
PS- pls email me first before you have any more bright resource wasting ideas. thx


----------



## marctronixx (Feb 6, 2005)

as i alsways say..
"build it and they will come"...
no matter how ugly something is people will buy it.. especially if its new...
this thing is hideous.. ranks up there with the other beetle/cockroach looking suv/yuppie vehicles...


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Back to Reality...*

Here are some pictures of what the CrossGolf/Golf SUV (Concept A) will look like in real life...
Pictures


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_Unfortunately *this* is what we will be getting instead.

that car is fuglyy, I hope that car never makes it here.









_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_Here are some pictures of what the CrossGolf/Golf SUV (Concept A) will look like in real life...
Pictures

this thing is even more hideous, it looks like an old design, nothing new...


_Modified by zero666cool at 9:18 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Hi Fastgermancar, Travis.
I really like your talent with photoshop.
May I email you pictures of my house. I need help deciding on an exteriour stuco color of my house. Right now my house is wrapped in plastic and my wife and I are going crazy trying to decide on the color.
Currently we are thinking beige, off white, cream color.
Are you able to photoshop exterior colors onto my house.
Please let me know.
Thanks,
Werner


----------



## pdxgrease (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (AusSalzburg)*

Build it in a torque monster diesel and they will sell.


----------



## odog (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Just curious why you put a copyright on those photos? Did you take the original pic of concept or was it a joke?








And for the record that car is ugly, reminds me of that isuzu Vehicross that was overpriced and just strange, make up your mind are you a car or a SUV


----------



## mtlangone (Jun 5, 2000)

I like this concept...I've been waiting for someone to build something like this. Hope they retain some of the show cars more interesting features and give it a better interior.


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmm...


















_Modified by CrssEyedNSmilin at 10:59 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## vwboyatl (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (odog)*

:quote: Just curious why you put a copyright on those photos? Did you take the original pic of concept or was it a joke? :quote:
If he has permission from Volkswagen to legally use that photograph he may photo-chop it and create his unique design concept and copyright it under his name in order to protect that specific design.


_Modified by vwboyatl at 9:20 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## DubNJess (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Concept A ([email protected])*

My fast says " My fast thinks it won't sell. "


----------



## swollen2 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
There is a part of me that really sees the utility of an SUV-type vehicle, especially as I get closer and closer to the point where I am going to be thinking about kids. Hell, there are times when I would like one NOW. (Going camping, need to haul some stuff around, going on a long trip, etc.) But really, I don't want a behemoth of an SUV that puts me 800 feet above the ground and gets 6 MPG. I really wouldn't mind a medium-small one that looks nice and sporty, has a good engine, and is fun to drive. This looks like it has the potential to be like that. The BMW X3 is actually kind of close to what I'm talking about, but it's still a wee bit too tall and traditional-SUV like for what I mean. 
Take the soft roof off of there, give it realistic wheels and tire sizes, a good range of engine options (say the 150HP twincharger, a TDi w/somewhere around 200 HP, and either the 3.2 or 3.6 VR6), keep the AWD, and give it DSG. Have it come in around $30k, and I'm sold.
I love the Touareg, but really it's just too big for me, and a wee bit too spendy. This would be perfect. I like it!

I agree completely with this post.  I was driving on a dirt road the other day in my GTI. As I was being swallowed by potholes and worrying about dings and scratches, I was thinking about the need for just the car described above. 4 wheel drive+diesel+taller, more roomy golf= perfect. I don't want a Taureg, but I also don't want to have to think about a Rav-4. I am really hoping the CrossGolf/Marrakesh/Beduin makes it here in the next year. I have little to no interest in the Concept A..as far as I can tell. Not enough room, it seems. Too much flash and not enough function. Rather than hearing about the amazing paint, I would rather hear about the amazing new 4-motion or the incredible suspension!
I have heard the line "I usually don't like SUVs, but that Taureg is incredible...but I woouldn't ever buy one" so many times (myself foremost). A lot of my peers don't have the inclination to splurge on $50,000. A greater factor may be shame. As much as I love the Taureg, I would honestly feel like an ass driving one. I drool over the functionality, as I figure a move to the boondocks-with children in the future-and a love for camping remote locations-. If VW could/would build a smaller Taureg (AWD, Diesel and Gas option, and increased height at a reasonable cost {base25-30k}) it seems that it would certainly be sold to a lot of people in a similar position. 








http://www.carspyshots.net/zer...age=1 
This is an interesting link if anybody else wants to read about the Marrakesh (or whatever it will be called {if anything}..)


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (swollen2)*

test


----------

